# Hegner Niqua blades.



## Chippygeoff (15 Oct 2012)

I spent some time on the phone today talking to Hegner about my scroll saw that was returned to them 3 weeks ago. Towards the end of my conversation with one of the technical guys We got talking about blades and he was telling me about the Niqua NRG reverse tooth speed blade. I was wondering if there was anyone on the forum that used them and if so what do you cut with them. I was wondering how they would perform on 18mm hardwoods that I use and if there was much fuzziness on the underside when cutting is finished.


----------



## boysie39 (16 Oct 2012)

Geoff , I seem to remember Gill saying in a post that the blades supplied by Hegner were the same as the ones that Mike in the US was supplying .If this is so his F/D blades must be the same as the Niqua ,
I know that he is offering a special blade for trial I wonder if this is the same blade as the Nrg. I have only used the Hegner type blades so I could not make a comparison with the F/D or either the NRG or the one Mike is promoting .Looking forward to what others think .

Just checked and Mikes special is the FD-UR ,


----------



## Chippygeoff (16 Oct 2012)

Hi Eugene. My favourite blades have always been the FD-UR and in my opinion I doubt if there is anything to beat them. The NRG blade is a lot different to the FD-UR. The giuy at Hegner send me an e-mail with some pics of the NRG blade along with some guidelines etc. They look okay. You are the only one that has replied to this post so I am going to order some anyway and will look forward to trying them out. Looking at the configuration of the teeth on the NRg it looks an aggressive blade and looks as though it will go through hardwood quite quick and thats what I am after. A word of warning though, it is not advisable to push the wood t hard, just enough that the saw is comfortable with, it you push to hard you stand a chance of the blade breaking and when going round corners you tend to get a slant on the wood so pieces only slide out one way. With the Hegner the speed is a lot slower than my Dewalt so cutting hardwood on the Hegner is a slow affair anyway so I just use the hegner for the thinner materials I use and I am very pleased with it.


----------



## Claymore (24 Jun 2017)

.......


----------



## ChrisR (27 Jun 2017)

I have never used any blades other than the ones from (Hegner) main reason their price is very competitive if purchased at the gross (144) rate.

That is approximately twenty plus years of scroll sawing, which represents many hundreds of blades and I have only had one batch of a dozen blades, which for some reason would not cut straight, these blades went straight in the bin, as not worth complaining about, considering the hundreds used without a problem. 

So I would have no hesitation in recommending the blades from (Hegner). =D> 

Chris.

Edit : Only just noticed the date of the original post.


----------



## Claymore (27 Jun 2017)

........


----------



## powertools (27 Jun 2017)

Are the blades from Hegner the same blades that hobbies supply? My reason for asking is that i would rather help support a small UK based business.


----------



## scrimper (29 Jun 2017)

powertools":120f7vbg said:


> Are the blades from Hegner the same blades that hobbies supply? My reason for asking is that i would rather help support a small UK based business.



Generally I buy my blades from Hobbies (for the reason you suggested) the only reason I have bought from Hegner is that they do a wider range of blade grades, whilst Hobbies only list grades 5, 7 and 9 in reverse tooth blades Hegner offer 00, 3, 5, 7, 9 and 12. In fairness the Hobbies range is perfectly adequate for most users but I do find grade 3 and 00 good for delicate work. (00 are very fine and are easily broken!).

I have not noticed any difference in quality between the ones purchased from Hegner to those from Hobbies.


----------

